# Lossless Player....Whats Best?



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Be been using Plex as a DLNA direct wireless to my RX-A3040. The connection is spotty at best with many dropouts. I'm playing FLAC files purchased from HDTracks via Plex. I'd like a better solution to playback these files. Suggestions?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I use KODI for all of my media with Zero problems.


----------



## chrisletts (Oct 16, 2014)

What bit rate are your flac files ?

If you bought them from HDtracks I suspect they may be 24/96 or higher in which case you're quite likely to suffer dropouts via wireless whatever player you use.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

chrisletts said:


> What bit rate are your flac files ?
> 
> If you bought them from HDtracks I suspect they may be 24/96 or higher in which case you're quite likely to suffer dropouts via wireless whatever player you use.


My FLAC are ripped from my CDs. I checked, and they are from 1077-1259kbps. I also stream TIDAL songs, but those are through it's own player.


----------

